
The Road to $10k Profit from My Side Project Slack Bot - pawurb
https://pawelurbanek.com/side-project-profit
======
peshooo
The topic of bots is interesting to me and I remember your original post here
about your project.

Sadly I haven't heard about other successful bot related side projects.

